# New build 18x18x24



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

So today I started my new build. I have been look at other builds for months trying to get ideas as to what I wanted for mine. I know I want it to be 3Dish with vines and wood. I will use mostly real plants, but will add a few fake for the top as I have not been successful in keeping top plants alive. I also want the "floor" to have "hills" or levels as it were.

pics to come


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Questions, comments......?


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Looking good so far. What is planned to go in it?


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

rain dart said:


> So today I started my new build. I have been look at other builds for months trying to get ideas as to what I wanted for mine. I know I want it to be 3Dish with vines and wood. I will use mostly real plants, but will add a few fake for the top as I have not been successful in keeping top plants alive. I also want the "floor" to have "hills" or levels as it were.
> 
> pics to come


You say you are having problems with growing plants near the top. Are you using the screen top or a glass top? If using the screen top that could be the problem. I usually have better luck with plants at the top as they get more light. 

If you want fake plants that's up to you though. 

Sent from my kindle fire using tapatalk


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Both glass and screen, I usually buy the cheap common plants because I do not kill them  . As for whats going in it, I have no idea right now.


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

rain dart said:


> Both glass and screen, I usually buy the cheap common plants because I do not kill them  . As for whats going in it, I have no idea right now.


Hmm, maybe heat building up top? I dunno. Nothing wrong with cheap plants

Sent from my kindle fire using tapatalk


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

I like the design, by the way. Forgot to mention that

Sent from my kindle fire using tapatalk


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Look what I found...


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

What plant is that?

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Plasticus vinus 


LOL Nice find.


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

RichardA said:


> Plasticus vinus
> 
> 
> LOL Nice find.


Ohhhhhh, lol  duh. Looks nice though. Fooled me 

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

So far,  what do you think?


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Now with leaf litter....


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Have you decided on what to stick in there yet?


----------



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow that looks nice! I'd like to stick some sort of small lizard in there!!


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

coming along quite nicely!


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking good!
Is that real moss or the colored stuff you get at craft stores? If its the latter I would remove it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrudd013 (Jul 8, 2013)

Lovin it! Awsome layout.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

I LOVE the ledge idea! I might have to implement something like that in my next viv.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you all for the comments. The ledge was part of an Exo background that I cut and covered with peat moss. I want more plants in it, so I am working on that right now. Still do not know what will go in here. The moss is from petsmart, use small amounts decorating all my tanks.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

So I was thinking of putting a pair of green sips in here... any ideas, questions or concerns???


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

That looks nice, I agree the ledge is a sweet idea!


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Playing around with placement of plants and trying to add more climbing areas....any suggestions?


***Yes I know I need leaf litter not finished with the rest yet...need to find big leaves local.****


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

The above setup looks better than the previous imo. Nice job on this build.


----------



## tomer.baron (Jan 31, 2013)

Is that grapevine? If so, it doesn't do well in humid/wet environments, molds up

Otherwise, I like the ledge thing too, great build


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Not sure, got the wood at petsmart. Have some in other vivs doing great. Any recommendations for making "steps" as it were on the right side? What works for you?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

rain dart said:


> Not sure, got the wood at petsmart. Have some in other vivs doing great. Any recommendations for making "steps" as it were on the right side? What works for you?


I Make steps out of small sections of cork siliconed to the side. Your welcome to come drop by sometime and see how I do mine......next time your in Colo that is.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

OK so this is for some green sips. The question I have is, is it too busy? 

It is 18x18x24 
Has a "shelf/ledge" 16L & 4D [(at lg. space)can fit a coco hut and still have room to move around]
Has a twisty vine for sitting or climbing
smaller vine next to upper ledge
mushroom ledge
big leafy plants
a piece of wood resembling a tree trunk that allows access to the 2nd level
behind ^ wood is space approx. 6 in deep, 12-14 in long, and 8 in high...this space is almost unseeable as the plants hide it well 


***I will be adding 2-3 coco huts, leaf litter(need to order)*****


Thoughts, concerns, suggestions? if more pix or different angles are needed plz let me know.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

I use this kind of moss. Does anyone else you this?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

rain dart said:


> I use this kind of moss. Does anyone else you this?


I tried that once when the store was out of sphagnum, unfortunately it's not a good substitute. It doesn't retain moisture like sphagnum and it decomposes much faster, after a few weeks it smelled bad as well


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks, I will be picking up some new moss this week.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Sammie said:


> I tried that once when the store was out of sphagnum, unfortunately it's not a good substitute. It doesn't retain moisture like sphagnum and it decomposes much faster, after a few weeks it smelled bad as well


I definitely agree. Sphagnum keeps moisture much better and is much slower to decompose. When I've tried other mosses in the past they began to smell not too long after I added them. They tend to be bacterial breeding grounds, and NOT for good bacteria.

Glad to hear you are gonna use the good stuff instead Rain Dart


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

I have used both in the past, but grabbed this last time I was supply shopping. Figured I would ask for input.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

So I think I am finished with this build. Time to let things grow (frogs and plants).


----------

